# Frame neu laden



## EM-Autotechnik (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte mit php erstellte  Arrays in einen ANDEREN Frame "posten"...

Und zwar mit der funktion: onclick="XYZ();" ....
Also innerhalb einer "<Form action=..." von HTML.

Mit dem Einbinden der "header Funktion von PHP" klappt es leider nicht... 

Auch habe ich versucht meine PHP-Variablen in einen Javascript einzubinden
und diesen Javascript mit dem passendem "Form Befehl" auszulösen.

Also im Klartext...

brauche einen Befehl der etwa so aussieht... nur funktioniert


```
onclick="meinZiehlframe.meinScript.<?PHP $meinArray ?>"
```

Hoffe das war nicht zu kompliziert ausgedrückt....

Danke für Eure Hilfe, Sebastian


----------



## Fabian H (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi,


Willst du in einen anderen Frame Daten per Post-Methode übertragen?
Das machst du am besten mit einem unsichtabren Formular.


```
<form action="datei.php" target="framename" method="post" name="fDataForm">
    <input type="hidden" name="variable1" value="wert1">
    <input type="hidden" name="variable2" value="wert2">
</form>
```
Du müsstest halt nur noch dein PHP-Script so anpassen, dass es für jeden Eintrag in $meinarray ein unsichtbares Eingabefeld erzeugt. Das könnte z.B. so aussehen:

```
foreach ($meinarray as $sKey=>$sValue) {
    echo "<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"".$sKey."\" value=\"".$sValue."\">\n";
}
```

Dann musst du das Formular nur noch per Link abschicken:

```
<a href="" onClick="window.document['fDataForm'].submit(); return false;">Klick</a>
```

Wenn du nur Daten per Get-Methode übertragen willst, ist es wesentlich einfacher:


```
<a href="" onClick="window.parent['framename'].location='seite.php?var1=wert1';
 return false;">Klick</a>
```

hth


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (31. Oktober 2003)

Dankeschön soetwas haben ich mir vorgestellt!


Werde es gleich mal testen...

mfg sebastian


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (31. Oktober 2003)

*Variable per GET in anderen Frame*

Hallo nochmal!

Habe das jetzt so versucht zu lösen,

mein Script der die Variable erstellt:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>EM-Autotechnik</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../styles/main.css" />
</head>
<body class="bgmenu" style="margin:10px" background="top.jpg">
<table class="bgwhite" border="0" summary="Tabelle" align="left" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="180" style="border:1px solid black;">
<tr>
<th class="bgdark" colspan="2" style="border-bottom:1px solid black;"><span class="fgwhite">Produkte</span></th></tr>
<?PHP

include ("DBVerbindung");

$sql = "SELECT * FROM Menudata";


$res_menu = mysql_query ($sql, $db);

$count = "0";

while ($data = mysql_fetch_array ($res_menu)) {
 
?> <form method="get" name="m_data"><tr><td>
   <p class="menubutton"
   onmouseover="this.className='menuover'"
   onmouseout="this.className='menubutton'"
   onClick="window.parent['menudataFrame'].location='menudata.php?
var1=wert1';return false;">
   <img src="/images/plus.gif" border="0" align="bottom">
   <?echo "$data[Name]";?></p></td></tr></form>
   <?
   $count = "$count"+"1";
      }


?>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Script der die Variable ausgibt:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>EM-Autotechnik</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../styles/main.css" />
</head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
if (top.frames.length == 0) { window.location.href="../index.php"; }
parent.menuFrame.location.reload();
//-->
</script>
</html>
<?PHP
echo "wert1:$wert1" ;
?>
```

leider ist Die Variable "$wert1" nicht gesetzt.... 
weis jemand woran das liegt
habe leider noch nicht die Erfahrung....

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
mfg sebastian


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (31. Oktober 2003)

*Variable senden*

Ok habe es geschafft...

Der Script zum Auslesen der Variable hat die HTML Variable irgendwie nicht akzeptiert...
Keine Ahnung warum... wäre nett wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte...
also so geht es:


```
<form method="get" name="m_data"><tr><td>
   <p class="menubutton"
   onmouseover="this.className='menuover'"
   onmouseout="this.className='menubutton'"
   onClick="window.parent['menudataFrame'].location='menudata.php?<?echo "wert1=$count";?>';return false;">
   <img src="/images/plus.gif" border="0" align="bottom">
   <?echo "$data[Name]";?></p></td></tr></form>
```


----------

